# 17th Street Tangy Pit Beans



## Raine (Jul 26, 2005)

17th Street Tangy Pit Beans

2 tablespoons prepared yellow mustard
3 cups ketchup
1 cup diced onion
1 green or red bell pepper, seeded and diced
1 1/2 cups packed brown sugar
1/2 cup honey
1 to 1 1/2 tablespoons Magic Dust
28-ounce can pork and beans
16- to 19-ounce can large red kidney beans, drained and rinsed
15 1/2-ounce can chili-flavored beans
15 1/2-ounce can large butter beans (aka lima beans)
15 1/2-ounce can of a fifth bean of your choice, drained and rinsed
4 or 5 strips of bacon

Preheat the oven to 350 F.

Mix together the mustard, ketchup, Magic Dust, onion, bell pepper, brown sugar and honey in a large bowl, taking care to break up all the lumps of sugar. Add the beans, stirring gently with clean hands or a big spoon, just enough to evenly distribute the mixture. (Overmixing will cause the skins of the beans to burst and the consistency will become mushy.)

Pour into a 13-by-19-inch baking dish. Lay the bacon strips across the top. Cover with aluminium foil and bake for 45 minutes. Remove the foil and bake for an additional 15 minutes, or until bub-bly.

Makes 10 to 15 servings.

Note: These beans reheat well and will keep in the refrigerator for up to one week. They may also be frozen for up to one month.


----------



## Constance (Jul 26, 2005)

Raine, could this be a 17th St. Bar & Grill recipe? The original people who won the Memphis in May BBQ contest 2 years in a row are from a town near here, and have 2 restaurants in this area. 
Talk about yummy baby back ribs and pulled pork!


----------



## Constance (Jul 26, 2005)

I did a search, and it's the same guy...and it was 3, not 2, championships.

"MIKE MILLS is the only person to win three Grand World Champion titles at the Memphis in May International Barbecue Festival. He is also barbecue guru and partner at Danny Meyer's Blue Smoke restaurant in New York City and owner of six notable barbecue joints, two in Southern Illinois and four in Las Vegas."

Here's a recipe for the Magic Dust:

To make it a little more hot and spicy, increase the mustard powder and black pepper to 1/4 cup each.

1/2 cup paprika 
1/4 cup kosher salt, finely ground
1/4 cup sugar
2 tablespoons mustard powder
1/4 cup chili powder
1/4 cup ground cumin
2 tablespoons ground black pepper
1/4 cup granulated garlic
2 tablespoons cayenne


Mix all ingredients and store in a tightly covered container. You'll want to keep some in a shaker next to the grill or stove. Keeps indefinitely but won't last long.


----------



## Raine (Jul 26, 2005)

Yep, believe it from Mike Mills. Think I posted the magic dust recipe already.


----------

